# Any Canadians on here looking at adoption???



## sun

OH and I have been looking into it for the past 6 months or so... Was hoping to chat with someone else looking to adopt in Canada!! :flower:

xx


----------



## jkisses

Hey! What's your email address so that we can talk?


----------



## sun

Oh! Just saw this - Will send you a PM! xx

Edit: Actually I can't send you a PM cuz you don't have that option... 
I don't want to put up my email on the open board, but you can send me yours in a PM and I'll email you :D xxx


----------



## tasha41

If you have any specific questions I have a friend who adopted a little girl about 3-4 years ago now, I'd be happy to ask her if I can catch her (has twin 2 year olds too). I know that her LO was born in Canada, so not an international adoption if that's what you're thinking of.


----------

